# 489 State Sponsored Visa Grant Waiting



## handsomeguyludhiana (Apr 22, 2014)

I applied 489 State Sponsored NSW Visa application under University Lecturer on 3 November 2013 With PCC and CO Allocated on 15 December 2013 and Medical Applied on 16 December 2013 and now still no updates.I m waiting for Visa Grant.5 Months already gone.Anyone have idea how much time taken for grant


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Some time after july. They have filled this years allocation.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

@ Shel - even for State Sponsored? I thought it was only for the Family Sponsored that the quota was filled...


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

i hv been waiting from last 7 mnths,,WA SS, 489 visa, all documents send, medical done in nov, physical job verification in march 25th, no delay email ,,, only waiting day by day


----------



## handsomeguyludhiana (Apr 22, 2014)

NIKSS said:


> i hv been waiting from last 7 mnths,,WA SS, 489 visa, all documents send, medical done in nov, physical job verification in march 25th, no delay email ,,, only waiting day by day


Have you got your visa now or still waiting.When you get physical job verification who is verified?I also applied for 489 and medical done same like you end of nov and still waiting for visa


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

on 25th march visa officer visited at my work place, still i m waiting for outcome, an 27th march visa officer came to my frnds work place for his verification, we both r still waiting for outcome, he applied his visa in aug 2013, i applied in sep2013, for WA 489, no reply from visa officer, really fustrating,all plans r paused., dibp shud give outcome and ask to come after july y they are holding answer with them,


----------



## handsomeguyludhiana (Apr 22, 2014)

NIKSS said:


> on 25th march visa officer visited at my work place, still i m waiting for outcome, an 27th march visa officer came to my frnds work place for his verification, we both r still waiting for outcome, he applied his visa in aug 2013, i applied in sep2013, for WA 489, no reply from visa officer, really fustrating,all plans r paused., dibp shud give outcome and ask to come after july y they are holding answer with them,


What it mean by WA 489 and what is your occupation.I applied for State Sponsored NSW.I have done my medicals in Nov 2013 and still waiting for visa.I have sent email on DIBP they said they received all documents and all is under processing.Have you any idea in my case how much time will taken


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

NIKSS said:


> on 25th march visa officer visited at my work place, still i m waiting for outcome, an 27th march visa officer came to my frnds work place for his verification, we both r still waiting for outcome, he applied his visa in aug 2013, i applied in sep2013, for WA 489, no reply from visa officer, really fustrating,all plans r paused., dibp shud give outcome and ask to come after july y they are holding answer with them,


 You think after visiting your office you would get granted the next day? Verifying your employment claims is only one tiny piece of the process of assessing your application. 

Why are your plans paused? Get on with your life like you did before you applied.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

thats true,, shel...., actually i am not hurry to migrate, but i want outcome letter in my hand asap., its been 7mnths nw,..,and i am nt saying that i will get grant letter,, i said outcome whatever is it?? We can not say that if we apply visa and we will get grant,, and i need to invest my money for some reasons, but if i wll get grant, then i will use money for migration.. And settelment in western australia, lot of things are depend upon the outcome, such as daughters school,wifes education, new home.., etc etc,,, cant do anything...,


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

handsomeguyludhiana said:


> What it mean by WA 489 and what is your occupation.I applied for State Sponsored NSW.I have done my medicals in Nov 2013 and still waiting for visa.I have sent email on DIBP they said they received all documents and all is under processing.Have you any idea in my case how much time will taken


WA means Western Australia, 489 means, 489 visa application, in short, 489 state sponsorship of western australia visa applied,, is it very difficult to understand? and i also did my medical in Nov-2013...., waiting is killing nw


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

NIKSS said:


> WA means Western Australia, 489 means, 489 visa application, in short, 489 state sponsorship of western australia visa applied,, is it very difficult to understand? and i also did my medical in Nov-2013...., waiting is killing nw


Good Luck Nick..hope you get your visa soon..cheers!!


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

thax mate, all the best for ur visa..., keep update ur status...,


----------



## sp9976 (Mar 1, 2015)

NIKSS said:


> on 25th march visa officer visited at my work place, still i m waiting for outcome, an 27th march visa officer came to my frnds work place for his verification, we both r still waiting for outcome, he applied his visa in aug 2013, i applied in sep2013, for WA 489, no reply from visa officer, really fustrating,all plans r paused., dibp shud give outcome and ask to come after july y they are holding answer with them,


From which country you applied 489


----------



## sp9976 (Mar 1, 2015)

NIKSS said:


> on 25th march visa officer visited at my work place, still i m waiting for outcome, an 27th march visa officer came to my frnds work place for his verification, we both r still waiting for outcome, he applied his visa in aug 2013, i applied in sep2013, for WA 489, no reply from visa officer, really fustrating,all plans r paused., dibp shud give outcome and ask to come after july y they are holding answer with them,



For Which occupation you applied


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

CO has been assigned to my application and ask about my family general history like citizenship and place of birth etc.

question is how much time it will take until visa?

thanks


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

what are the chances of verifications by personal visit in company. as I have left company in September 2014 and also not claiming any points for job experience as I am left with only 6 month experience after acs deducted my 2 years


----------



## kunalshetty1 (Sep 7, 2017)

Huss81 said:


> @ Shel - even for State Sponsored? I thought it was only for the Family Sponsored that the quota was filled...


hi, im coming to Adelaide on 489 too, just wanted to know if the 887 you get allows you to live and work across Australia or you are state bound?
thanks.


----------

